# Looking for rollers maybe a birmingham roller club or people in Central Oregon......



## NWsteelheadbum (Nov 30, 2014)

I am curious if there is anyone out there that might be able to give me some info on where to link up with anybody with rollers in Central Oregon (Bend,Redmond,La pine,Prineville, Madras ect.....) I have searched online for two weeks and have only found two clubs in Oregon advertised online. Central Pacific pigeon club and Central Oregon racing Pigeon... I received no responses from neither. PLEASE HELP.. I am trying to get started and I had birds when I was a teenager but that was in Utah and now I want to start back up. I am looking for someone to link up with and just refresh on info and see their birds (kit box ideas and a breeder box) or whatever they are willing to share to help me out tip wise. Then possibly buy birds or someone that I can order from before breeding season. Any help would be much appreciated. I would even drive over to the valley (portland, Salem ect...) if you have any to sell. I want to see the bird family that I might be purchasing from perform first though if that is understandable. 
Thank you for your time and I hope to get something out of all this typing.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Check out the NBRC site here. Click on the U.S. members and then on Oregon. No contact info listed but you can see if anyone is listed in the phone book. I would tell you to check with the Regional director of your region but the NBRC uses numbers for their regions so unless you know what region number you're in it's of no use.

http://www.nbrconline.org/directory/


----------



## NWsteelheadbum (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you very much! I contacted them via Facebook and was told when I become a member I can talk to my RD and see if there is anyone. The directory does say there is one guy in the next town over so I guess it's time to be a member. I appreciate the tip. Just didn't want to pay the fee until I get started and actually flying.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Who told you to join before contacting the RD? 
Great way of expanding the hobby!!!! 
I would see if any of the Oregon members are on FB and contact them directly. I'm sure someone would be willing the help an new flyer out w/o joining the club first.


----------



## NWsteelheadbum (Nov 30, 2014)

I know right!? I told my lady the same thing. Ah well I'm just a 29 yr old dude that loved having rollers as a kid and want to start back up. Plus there was a hawk kill or something back in 07'...well I was overseas during that so I didn't know. I think that kinda of put a damper on the hobby in this area of the nation.But I hope I'm wrong because I want birds and hope to link up with someone near my area so I can check out their birds and set up and refresh my memory on what I need for my future set up. Yeah I'll check fb tomorrow.
Thanks again,
Brandon
Oh and maybe if I find someone who is a member they could look up the RD for this part of oregon or region and have him call me or vice versa, I dunno lol.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Brandon,

Seriously, do you know who it was that told you to join first? Did you post on the FB page or just message them? The club officers need to know about this.

I know there are a couple guys on FB from the Oregon area and I'm sure at least one of them would be willing to help you out.

Good luck.....

Just did some research and here is the RD for your area.

8B
HENNIE D KERSTEN
Contact:
[email protected]
360-446-2706


----------

